# Building a fast business computer



## madmatt10583 (Sep 19, 2007)

My boss has asked me if i would build him a new pc. He wants to spend maxmimum £300. I would like a little profit out of this and leave him satisfied. 
What websites do cheap components but will enable me to build him a fast pc?
He doesn't want it for gaming or anything.


----------



## HawMan (May 12, 2006)

www.ebuyer.com
www.yoyotech.co.uk
www.dabs.com
www.overclockers.co.uk


The only sites i know off. Ebuyer is good as most stuff has free shiping.


----------

